# Here's our new colt, wonder what color we will end up with.



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorrel/Chestnut.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am inclined to think chestnut too. However, here comes my disclaimer lol. Roan can wait for a shed or even two sheds before it starts to show. So roan could be there too. And sometimes, palomino can be born looking very cherry red. So while I see this foal and think chestnut, I don't want to lock that answer in completely lol.


----------



## HUntet02 (Jun 9, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Sorrel/Chestnut.


....of all colors "sorrel"dang it!! I know the prob chart is just a guestimate but we thought no way would be end up with another sorrel....LOL

*Offspring Color Probability* (bay roan x palimino)

14.58% - ​ *Buckskin Roan * 14.58% - ​ *Buckskin * 14.58% - ​ *Bay Roan * 14.58% - ​ *Bay * 8.33% - ​ *Palomino Roan * 8.33% - ​ *Palomino * 8.33% - ​ *Chestnut Roan * 8.33% - ​ *Chestnut * 2.08% - ​ *Smoky Blue Roan * 2.08% - ​ *Smoky Black * 2.08% - ​ *Blue Roan * 2.08% - ​ *Black *


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He's definitely red based for sure. So either chestnut or palomino, with or without roan.


----------



## HUntet02 (Jun 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I am inclined to think chestnut too. However, here comes my disclaimer lol. Roan can wait for a shed or even two sheds before it starts to show. So roan could be there too. And sometimes, palomino can be born looking very cherry red. So while I see this foal and think chestnut, I don't want to lock that answer in completely lol.


hey gives me a little hope for roan, seriously doubt I could get that lucky on palomino but great to hear it HAS happened.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is one I know of for sure. 
Foal:










As an adult:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Holey Shamoly .. I would have NEVER guessed that was the same horse...

Just .. wow. I wondered why you weren't locking in on chestnut/sorrel .. lol.


----------



## HUntet02 (Jun 9, 2010)

Chiilaa;

--WAAOOOHHHHH...are you serious? WOW.........your now my hero....:shock: HOw long did it take for that color change to happen. that is just WAYYYYY freaky


----------



## HUntet02 (Jun 9, 2010)

*few more pics.....*

Isnt the last one the cutest? Was when I first found him he walked right over to me bumped into me swaying as if saying "Hello I cannot walk can you help me...."


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He's such a cutie . I am totally seeing palomino in him with the lighter areas, but I'm in NO way an expert.


----------

